# Yayyyyeeee Yayyyyyeeeee Yayyyyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

introducing....
TIGER-LILY
and 2 thirds of her new cage (1 stil hasnt arrived) YAY she is loving it!!! shes dashing about!! omg the silent spinner is even better on the imac!!! all my hammys now have one  YAYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
...she hasnt been to any other layers yet...shes never used tubes before

























i am in love!!!

thank you for all your name help 
Tiger Lily won by a massive majority


----------



## Marcia (Mar 10, 2009)

Great pics and great cage :thumbsup:


----------



## Danni21 (Apr 2, 2008)

Awww she looks so happy in her new cage, and im glad Tiger lily won, it really suits her!


----------



## Chinquary (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice! I didn't realise imacs were so big!

See looks very at home there, and the name is very pretty... not that I voted or it or anything...


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah imacs are the best. ive got a 4 tier one for my first hamster, waffles <3 
ive never seen a hamster so excited though..tigerlilyhad never had bars before...so seeing her climbing for the first time was fantastic  tehehe


----------



## EmzieAngel (Apr 22, 2009)

OMG, I want that cage!!! Lol.
She's sooo cute!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

She's very pretty  Do you always put shavings on the levels? I never do, found it was a bit of a waste really, it usually just gets chucked out anyway according to some other imac people I know!


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

yeah they do get chucked out a bit, but i like having them...did you win the imac on ebay??


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

;


foxxy cleopatra said:


> yeah they do get chucked out a bit, but i like having them...did you win the imac on ebay??


No, I stopped bidding. It was for my sister and in the end she decided she wanted a tank cage. So I bought a Duna, which will be for when its a baby, then we'll get a Gabber Rex. It's bigger and better quality than the IMAC (IMO), and then the Duna can be used for a dwarf if I think about getting one some more.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

urrrggghhhhh  the other part of my cage got delievered to my house house (not my uni house) arrgggg damn it!!!!!!!!


----------

